# Caad 9 -6



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have been riding a trek madone 4.5 for the past year, and it has been a really nice bike, but i am a big guy "6,2 215 lbs", and i think jumping on an aluminum bike is going to be more durable for me, "i ride hard". I am interested in getting into the racing scene. 

So my question is the caad 9 a race worthy bike. I am going to upgrade the components and wheelset to, a few months after i purchase the bike.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

answer is hells yes. the pros were using it just a few yrs ago, often found in many elite level crits today.

not the bike holding u back... one of the stiffest made... and IMO a pretty good ride.


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

caad9. oh, yes. the best aluminum has to offer!

no, i'm not a cannondale employee. just a big fan of the aluminum bikes.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys...


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Aluminum is the new carbon


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Hardtail said:


> Aluminum is the new carbon


Aluminum is the new steel. Because Aluminum is Realuminum.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

parity said:


> Aluminum is the new steel. Because Aluminum is Realuminum.



LOL


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Begin here...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

RBV:

I HATE YOU (rephrase --> envy)!!!! 

CHL


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

CHL said:


> RBV:
> 
> I HATE YOU (rephrase --> envy)!!!!
> 
> CHL


Sorry man! I'll tell you what - if you're ever coming to the Tacoma, WA area, and you can handle a 54cm for a short period of time, send me a message and you can take it for a spin. That is, if my fork ever shows up so I can actually assemble it 

-Chris


----------

